# Another Chihuahua Mug :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

another Chi mug. this time with 2 shorthairs & 1 longhair in the design 











inks used are high quality heat pressed.
- Dishwash Safe
-Microwave Safe
-Mugs made in USA


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

These are super cool. Do you still have your Etsy store?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> These are super cool. Do you still have your Etsy store?


sure do  thank you!


----------

